# Can S3 be hacked to accept DirecTV?



## bigjohn (Mar 4, 2002)

Alright, so we all know the folly and foible of those of us with DirecTV and how our hardware options are limited.

Can someone think of a way that 1) a S3 can be altered to accept a signal coming from a DirecTV box (and also be setup to accept that it's from a box and provide channels, guide data, etc.) AND/OR 2) a S3 cable-card slot altered to accept a DirecTV access card - not for theft of service but simply maybe someone can hack the S3 kernel to realize the DTV signal or something like that...

Again, not trying to steal service, just trying to DVR in a more 2006 way... my DTivos are dying and if you check the thread DirecTivo thread, you'll see people trying to resurrect old dead Tivos from ebay to record, etc.

I can't get cable because of my job, I need all the sports channels (all the FSN regions).


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Nope, neither are possible. Call DirecTV and say 'Thanks'


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think the Series 3 can take a signal coming off anything but an RF cable. (No RCA or S-Video jacks.)

How would you get the signal into the TiVo?

Maybe an RF converter...

You could feed the satellite signals in thru A/V to the modualtor, and feed the channel 3 output to the Series 3.

The problem is, the Series 3 isn't even made to work with a cable box, and has no IR emitter.

You'd have to do some pretty heavy duty hacking of the Series 3 to get it to recognize a DirecTV lineup, it wouldn't be able to change the channels on the DirecTV box, and the audio coming out of the RF modualtor would likely be mono, despite stereo channels being fed into it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Recording from a DirecTV box tot he RF in, on NTSC/Cable channel 3 would be easier., but you would have to manually record, and have no more functionality to record than a Series 2 DT (actually, a Series 2 DT would offer full DirecTV support on one tuner).

To digitally record from DirecTV would require hardware that is unavaliable to mortals (satellite IF QPSK to cable QAM remodulators), as the Series 3 as it is cannot directly tune from a satellite coax.


----------

